# Pagani Design Watches



## Sgt Pepper (Dec 26, 2021)

Took the plunge after selling an old iPhone. Unbelievable quality:

Pagani Design PD-1645:


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

Well played!

I've said it before, PD argueably offer the best value for money when it comes to automatics.


----------



## Sgt Pepper (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## Sgt Pepper (Dec 26, 2021)

antjrice said:


> Well played!
> 
> I've said it before, PD argueably offer the best value for money when it comes to automatics.


 I really am shocked at just how good this watch looks and feels. :thumbs_up:


----------



## Sgt Pepper (Dec 26, 2021)

No one else interested in this great watch?


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

nothing wrong with pagani


----------



## Sgt Pepper (Dec 26, 2021)

Fantastic looking watches, where do you purchase yours from?


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I have always been a bit dubious about Pagani Design watches, but there clearly is a well satisfied following for them. This thread has certainly sent me back to the internet to find out more.


----------



## Duncan U. (May 16, 2021)

Sgt Pepper said:


> No one else interested in this great watch?


 I've watched plenty of reviews of Pagani Design, and they offer unbeatable specifications for the money :thumbsup:

I have nothing against people who buy them, but personally, I'm not interested in buying homage watches. There are original designs available for similar money albeit without an NH35 or sapphire crystal. I have noticed that lately Cadisen and San Martin are trying some original designs, so I might be buying from AliExpress in the future.


----------



## Sgt Pepper (Dec 26, 2021)

Duncan U. said:


> I've watched plenty of reviews of Pagani Design, and they offer unbeatable specifications for the money :thumbsup:
> 
> I have nothing against people who buy them, but personally, I'm not interested in buying homage watches. There are original designs available for similar money albeit without an NH35 or sapphire crystal. I have noticed that lately Cadisen and San Martin are trying some original designs, so I might be buying from AliExpress in the future.


 I have to say my purchase from AliExpress was fantastic, so IMO very highly recommended.


----------



## Sgt Pepper (Dec 26, 2021)

As some of you might have seen I had a problem with a pin coming out of the clasp, I have managed a repair but don't have much confidence in the bracelet, so any recommendations for a decent replacement are most welcome.


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

Sgt Pepper said:


> As some of you might have seen I had a problem with a pin coming out of the clasp, I have managed a repair but don't have much confidence in the bracelet, so any recommendations for a decent replacement are most welcome.


 If you've replaced the pin, you may be OK. Where Pagani and their sister brands fall down is a lack of QA which I think is a function of the sheer volume they're turfing out. If you've caught an issue and rectified it, I'd hope to suggest the rest should be OK.

Your other challenge is a decent replacement bracelet would cost more than the watch.


----------



## Sgt Pepper (Dec 26, 2021)

antjrice said:


> If you've replaced the pin, you may be OK. Where Pagani and their sister brands fall down is a lack of QA which I think is a function of the sheer volume they're turfing out. If you've caught an issue and rectified it, I'd hope to suggest the rest should be OK.
> 
> Your other challenge is a decent replacement bracelet would cost more than the watch.


 I haven't replaced it just put it back in.

I am not bothered if it is not a bracelet, maybe a leather or NATO or something.


----------



## Duncan U. (May 16, 2021)

Sorry to hear you've had a problem, I have a Datejust with a black dial and in the end decided I preferred it on a leather strap. I liked a nicely stitched oiled brown leather, but my wife said that was wrong with a black dial and insisted I swap to a black one. My daughter currently wears it on a green single pass NATO, but I don't really like that.

By the way, I would swap the spring bars if you change the strap. Pagani charge so little, there isn't much left over for quality spring bars.


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

Sgt Pepper said:


> I haven't replaced it just put it back in.
> 
> I am not bothered if it is not a bracelet, maybe a leather or NATO or something.


 Blue leather strap on a Stainless Steel Datejust?

Cracking!


----------



## Sgt Pepper (Dec 26, 2021)

Duncan U. said:


> Sorry to hear you've had a problem, I have a Datejust with a black dial and in the end decided I preferred it on a leather strap. I liked a nicely stitched oiled brown leather, but my wife said that was wrong with a black dial and insisted I swap to a black one. My daughter currently wears it on a green single pass NATO, but I don't really like that.
> 
> By the way, I would swap the spring bars if you change the strap. Pagani charge so little, there isn't much left over for quality spring bars.


 Just ordered a black leather strap. 



antjrice said:


> Blue leather strap on a Stainless Steel Datejust?
> 
> Cracking!


 Might have to order a blue one as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sgt Pepper (Dec 26, 2021)

Ordered this one from Amazon, looks like I purchased the last one:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B09FK3Y8CH/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Alex_225 (Aug 15, 2021)

Looks like a nice watch that. I've been looking at Pagani Design watches as it's not a brand I'd paid much attention to, like many until the latter part of last year.

In terms of the bracelet, I usually have a replacement in mind for most watches I've bought before they even arrive so no bad thing to swap over. One of the main compromises I've found with Chinese watches is often with the bracelet.


----------



## Sgt Pepper (Dec 26, 2021)

Not the best picture, but new black Leather Crocodile Skin black strap. On my Date Just, got to say really make it look fantastic. I went for the curved ends so as to fit the watch better:


----------



## Sgt Pepper (Dec 26, 2021)

Looking at this one as a possible next purchase, what do you good people think:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002796716796.html?spm=a2g0o.search0304.0.0.653b35ccbAgABy&algo_pvid=546ae604-dcff-49f5-afab-937def6d4e3a&algo_exp_id=546ae604-dcff-49f5-afab-937def6d4e3a-36


----------



## Sgt Pepper (Dec 26, 2021)

Anyone?


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Sgt Pepper said:


> Looking at this one as a possible next purchase, what do you good people think:


 I'm trying to think which design they've ripped off this time


----------



## Sgt Pepper (Dec 26, 2021)

Lampoc said:


> I'm trying to think which design they've ripped off this time


 Ripped off, or payed homage to? Loads of this in this world today, very flattering at a fraction of the price is it not?

Do you own one?

I am guessing not.


----------



## Duncan U. (May 16, 2021)

Sgt Pepper said:


> Anyone?


 To be honest I am not a Pagani design fan, their quality isn't the best even at that price point. They just copy and paste designs, so having design in the name is ironic to say the least.

I watch far too many reviews of AliExpress watches, but have never bought one (only straps) so take any advice with a pinch of salt.

Anyway, at the lower end, Phylida, Steeldive and Escapement Time get very good reviews. Escapement Time make a very highly regarded (quartz but 4 ticks a second) homage to a King Seiko.

More expensive, but Octopus Kraken (!) store makes some different designs and are apparently well made.

Having said that, I don't like homages, and when you can buy an original design automatic with an in-house movement from Vostok for £50 to £75...............why wouldn't you?


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Sgt Pepper said:


> Ripped off, or payed homage to?


 The homage/rip-off debate is long and never ending. Personally I'm going down the rip-off line - even the brand name "Pagani Design" is shameless rip-off from Porsche Design and Pagani Automobiles.


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

The whole homage/copy debate annoys me so much that it pushed me into looking for alternative designs.

Sure you get a watch that "looks like" something else but it's the "quality is so good for the price" statements that annoy me the most.

The nagging thought I get is "if they are so good at producing a quality cost effective homage watch then they could produce a quality cost effective original design watch".

This is the main reason I dip into brands like Avi8 and seek out strange offerings like Aark's Inox. (Or indeed the Braun seen in today's WRUW).


----------



## Sgt Pepper (Dec 26, 2021)

Lampoc said:


> The homage/rip-off debate is long and never ending. Personally I'm going down the rip-off line - even the brand name "Pagani Design" is shameless rip-off from Porsche Design and Pagani Automobiles.


----------



## Duncan U. (May 16, 2021)

Sgt Pepper said:


>


 I really like the one with hooded lugs that isn't a direct homage, I think he was over harsh saying they copied the dial as most diver dials are much the same anyway. It has a really different bracelet too :thumbsup:


----------



## Sgt Pepper (Dec 26, 2021)

SolaVeritate said:


> The whole homage/copy debate annoys me so much that it pushed me into looking for alternative designs.
> 
> Sure you get a watch that "looks like" something else but it's the "quality is so good for the price" statements that annoy me the most.
> 
> ...


 I think that more so these days a lot of items like watches, cars, art can be a homage to others it seems to be watches that get singled out for some reason?


----------



## Sgt Pepper (Dec 26, 2021)

Thinking about this one in the near future, what do the forum members think:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002796716796.html?spm=a2g0o.search0304.0.0.653b35ccbAgABy&algo_pvid=546ae604-dcff-49f5-afab-937def6d4e3a&algo_exp_id=546ae604-dcff-49f5-afab-937def6d4e3a-36


----------



## Sgt Pepper (Dec 26, 2021)

Anyone?

:notworthy:


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

Sgt Pepper said:


> Anyone?
> 
> :notworthy:


 It's a handsome watch.

At the price point, you know exactly what you're going to get, and I say that from the perspective that I think PD are good value for money.

I don't really think anyone can offer any make or break views in this catagory, when the stakes are relatively thinner.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Sgt Pepper said:


> Anyone?
> 
> :notworthy:


 I bought a PD Daytona style chrono which seemed well put together & worked fine - It was just a few mm too small for me - I then bought a new BB style diver which I had to return due to a faulty movement - Maybe I was unlucky with the BB but it has put me off buying from them again? - As others have stated, there are lots of options in this price bracket & personally I'd rather buy an original design ahead of a homage - In terms of the PD above from Aliexpress, it looks nice enough, but I would struggle to read the time with my Mr Magoo eyesight ...


----------



## Sgt Pepper (Dec 26, 2021)

Just ordered this one.


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

Sgt Pepper said:


> Just ordered this one.


 Congratulations, look forward to seeing it when it arrives :thumbsup:


----------



## Sgt Pepper (Dec 26, 2021)

Just received this one and it's a stunner:


----------



## Sgt Pepper (Dec 26, 2021)

Can anyone tell me if this is a Tourbillon movement?


----------



## Duncan U. (May 16, 2021)

Sgt Pepper said:


> Can anyone tell me if this is a Tourbillon movement?


 As I understand it, a tourbillon is a mechanism where the balance assembly rotates to reduce the effects of gravity. After a quick search, I found a similar watch on AliExpress and the price seems too low even for a Chinese tourbillon. On YouTube I found this review of a similar looking mechanism: 




In the comments was this (copied so the spelling isn't mine): "Not a turbillon, it's an "open heart" with a wheel turning only for aesthetic reasons, once whole turn every minute, it can be used with a hand as a secondary second subdial. Beautiful watch! Enjoy it in good health!"

As he says it is a nice looking watch (and the tourbillon is not necessary in a wrist watch where the position changes regularly), enjoy :thumbsup:


----------



## Sgt Pepper (Dec 26, 2021)

Duncan U. said:


> As I understand it, a tourbillon is a mechanism where the balance assembly rotates to reduce the effects of gravity. After a quick search, I found a similar watch on AliExpress and the price seems too low even for a Chinese tourbillon. On YouTube I found this review of a similar looking mechanism:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks Duncan. It really is a stunner mate. :thumbsup:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Sgt Pepper said:


> Can anyone tell me if this is a Tourbillon movement?


*No!*


----------



## Sgt Pepper (Dec 26, 2021)

Blown away by the quality feel of this watch. :clap:


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

There's something quite funny and a bit ironic about Pagani Design being ripped off. Check out "Pagrne Design"! :laugh:


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

Lampoc said:


> There's something quite funny and a bit ironic about Pagani Design being ripped off. Check out "Pagrne Design"! :laugh:


 I'm fairly certain it's the same company. These guys operate under a large number of brands.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

antjrice said:


> These guys operate under a large number of brands.


 More than likely. Pagani Design, Pagrne Design, Pagoda Design, Pangolin Design, Fake Rolex, Fake Omega, Fake Patek... I'm sure the list is endless!


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

The Chinese Berny automatic seems to have a lot of positive customer reviews, but that is a Mondaine homage.


----------



## Like to Watch (10 mo ago)

I have a question for anyone that might know....

I recently purchased a Pagani PD 1644 "Faketona" and PD 3306, both watches well worth the money spent.

I got the same Jubilee bracelet that Sgt. Pepper did on his PD 1645.

Does anyone know if these Pagani Jubilee bracelets have a "divers extension"?

I don't want to over-aggressively force anything and end up having to buy a replacement bracelet.


----------



## Duncan U. (May 16, 2021)

I haven't owned one but from reviews I don't think they have any sort of quick link extension. There are usually some awkward to use micro adjustment holes inside the clasp though.


----------



## Sgt Pepper (Dec 26, 2021)

Lampoc said:


> More than likely. Pagani Design, Pagrne Design, Pagoda Design, Pangolin Design, Fake Rolex, Fake Omega, Fake Patek... I'm sure the list is endless!


 These are not Fake anything. I am not sure why you're keeping up with this pretext of saying Ripping Off/Fake? :sign_question:


----------



## Duncan U. (May 16, 2021)

Sgt Pepper said:


> These are not Fake anything. I am not sure why you're keeping up with this pretext of saying Ripping Off/Fake? :sign_question:


 I don't think this is referring to the watch you have bought as that is clearly branded Pagani Design.

From what I have read online (and some may well be rubbish) the current manufacturers of AliExpress homage market, were preceded by some shady companies that were actually producing fakes. I can't remember the brand now, but I read that there was one homage which became popular and subsequently was shown to be also producing fake Rolexes.

There are still people faking watches and some are very high quality. The manufacturing skills and equipment necessary for fakes and homages are the same, so there are some who suggest that some of the manufacturers are making both and the homage market may help the fakes.

Personally, I don't have the knowledge to reach a conclusion on whether this still is the case I also think that the more well known homage brands probably make enough money selling legitimate watches and are less likely to do anything dubious as they have more to lose.

One thing is for sure, many well known Swiss and Japanese brands have parts and whole watches made in China. I doubt they would do this if they didn't think there were some trust worthy companies operating in China.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Sgt Pepper said:


> These are not Fake anything. I am not sure why you're keeping up with this pretext of saying Ripping Off/Fake? :sign_question:


 Do you honestly believe that whoever makes Pagani/Pagrne/Pagoda/whatever also have nothing to do with the production of fake watches?



Duncan U. said:


> I can't remember the brand now, but I read that there was one homage which became popular and subsequently was shown to be also producing fake Rolexes.


 That was Ginault.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Strong views are permitted on the forum but please for all those on both sides of debate remember the posting conduct rule: "Members must be courteous and respectful of other Members and Admin" in other words play the ball not the person making the post


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

JoT said:


> Strong views are permitted on the forum but please for all those on both sides of debate remember the posting conduct rule: "Members must be courteous and respectful of other Members and Admin" in other words play the ball not the person making the post


 Thanks JoT. I shall continue to play the Pagani ball :laugh:


----------



## Sgt Pepper (Dec 26, 2021)

Anyone ordered any of the Pagaini Design watches lately. What you got, they just get better and better.. I have a couple in mind.


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

I'm really happy with my collection at the moment and don't have anything sizable on the wishlist, therefore i've taken this opportunity to begin the long road to trying to save for the grail watch.

However that potentially means that my incoming goes to zero for a long time which isn't realistic since as many of us know, the acquistion process of a watch is a good part of the fun/fix.

Therefore i've decided to have some of this so called 'fun' and plan a few relatively highly affordable watches which wil bring something in that i ordinarily wouldn't give a second thought.

Pagani Design and similar producers are great sources of this kind of theme and i've taken delivery today of an example that is firmly in that space and i'm really happy with it:

 

Clearly a rainbow rip off (aethetically) which i lose no sleep over as a Daytona Rainbow is highly unlikely to ever arrive on my list.

Pagani muck around with alternative brand names frequently and this is one of those times with the use of 'Pagrne'? (PAG-AR-NEE?). There is texturisation of the dial that i supposed to look like metriorite but it doesn't really work. Gives the dial a little depth though.

This actual watch isn't a chronograph, it's an automatic with the subdials showing hour, day, date. The crystal is sapphire but I have no idea what the synthetic gems are (probably glass) but they reactive enough to sunlight.:

The back is also a treat:

 

Mineral crystal caseback showing what looks like a cloned movement of some kind but i give i credit for the effort with the finished rotor, bridge and overall colouration.

No QA issues so forget the looks - this is as always a lot of watch for about £100 all in.

So i'm very happy with this. Probably wouldn't wear it to the GPHP awards but on the flip side, in the real world where most people don't look or care, i'm pretty confident i'd get more complements than my wider collection. No one has ever said a word about my Zenith El Primero Chronomaster which is literally 100X the cost of this one.


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

antjrice said:


> I'm really happy with my collection at the moment and don't have anything sizable on the wishlist, therefore i've taken this opportunity to begin the long road to trying to save for the grail watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Watch looks great in my opinion! All the pictures of Pagani watches I have seen the watches look quality for how much they are. Will look great in the sunshine if we ever get any!



antjrice said:


> However that potentially means that my incoming goes to zero for a long time which isn't realistic since as many of us know, the acquistion process of a watch is a good part of the fun/fix.


 This is the issue with me most of the time. Its nice to be awaiting a watch and to look forward to one landing on your doorstep! Its definitely part of the hobby!


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

The second entry on my little splurge of cheap and cheerful watches has been the arrival of this new brand variation by Pagani Design; Lacz Denton.

 

This model is the LD 9107 and is one of a few models being offered under that brand. Don't ask me what their Brand strategy is. Diversification I guess given Pagani go after Rolex and Omega. This new brand has a GMT which is a rip off of a Mido and this is quite clearly a Piaget Polo copage.

What attracted me to this model is that i can't really see myself going after that Polo/Nautilus/Aquanaut vibe so it seemed like fun to have a dip into it and also jazz it up with a rubber strap (which is clearly Aquanaut-ish in thinking).

As always, what PD do not spend on design originality, at least they pay back in price point - just about.

This is powered by a Miyota 8215 which looks quite nice behing the port hole exhibition case back:

 

The movement feels a little rough though. Probably won't go mointain biking with this one.

Execution of the dial and indicies is good. Either the day window or day wheel is a little off. I think it's the window. The case and brushing are done well. 41mm case but thin and curved lugs.

I stuck the rubber waffle strap on myself but good effort for the leather green strap. Feels OK and impressed with the signed butterfly clasp:

  

£73 plus tax - impressively arrived in a week:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

antjrice said:


> The movement feels a little rough though. Probably won't go mointain biking with this one.


 I wouldn't worry, any 8*** Miyota I've had has stood unbelievable abuse. Some people don't like them because of the seconds hand stutter, which isn't really an issue, otherwise they appear to be pretty bomb proof, reliable, accurate, and cheap.


----------



## Duncan U. (May 16, 2021)

WRENCH said:


> I wouldn't worry, any 8*** Miyota I've had has stood unbelievable abuse. Some people don't like them because of the seconds hand stutter, which isn't really an issue, otherwise they appear to be pretty bomb proof, reliable, accurate, and cheap.


 Pretty much like the Vostok movements, get a good one and the accuracy can be surprisingly good too :thumbsup:


----------



## Sgt Pepper (Dec 26, 2021)

I am thinking about the Pagani Design Moonwatch V3, lovely homage to the Omega Speedy. What do ya think?


----------



## Duncan U. (May 16, 2021)

Sgt Pepper said:


> I am thinking about the Pagani Design Moonwatch V3, lovely homage to the Omega Speedy. What do ya think?


 Looks great in the reviews I have seen and somehow the MoonSwatch fiasco makes me feel more positive about this homage :thumbsup:


----------

